# Processing time of Visa 457- for Perth WA



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everybody

Very new to this forum but hoping some of you may be able to help.

Myself and my Partner have just re-lodged a 457 Visa. We did already lodge before but we had to withdraw this application as we had the wrong anzsco code on the original form. Our previous case manager told us we hold to withdraw and re-lodge both the nomination form and the 457 visa.

We did this and we re-lodged online both along with my partners employer as at the 5/1/11.

:focus:We would just like to know how long it took others for their 457 visa and nomination forms to be processed/ approved?

Many thanks

Business Sponsor Approved: November 2010
Nomination form re-lodged: 5th January 2011
457 form re-lodged:5th January 2011lane:


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello! Have you had any news? We are also going to Perth but only lodged Tuesday!


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi There

We have not heard any word as of yet. 

We are hoping the stage will move to "further processing commenced" this week

I will keep you posted

Cheers


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi

We're also off to Perth and awaiting our 457. Ours was submitted on 7 January 2011, unfortunately I can't track as my new employer is doing the application for us.

They have said it'll take 4-6 weeks, but I've also read it can take 2-3 months. My new employer have assured me it'll take 4-6 weeks.

It is pretty tense and I feel like I'm nagging HR every 5 minutes. Hard not to keep checking.

Good luck.

Corina

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Guys

Our Visa status moved to "further processing commenced" as at 3/2/11 with "Information received" so it does look like it takes the 4 weeks mark to get to this stage.

Our sponsor has also advised they have received an email from CO asking for some information in relation to the company so looks like its moving along nicely

Fingers crossed


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

Any news from anyone? Ours is still waiting for a CO-medicals finalised.


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

AUSSIEBOUND said:


> Any news from anyone? Ours is still waiting for a CO-medicals finalised.


We've been asked for my other half to have a chest x-ray last Monday. That was pretty much 4 weeks from submission.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## AUSSIEBOUND (Jan 27, 2011)

Any updates? Nothing for us!!


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

We had the chest x-ray today but the hospital couldn't find our reference number to submit online. So I've emailed our agent to find out why it won't work!

Does anyone know if anything needs doing before x-ray results can be submitted online? I did email to check beforehand but got no response.

If anyone knows anything I can do to ensure they can be submitted online that would be great!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## princess1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just to let you know we got approved on friday the 25th Feb- just in time for my birthday- we are over the moon..

Fingers crossed for you all 

Timeline:
Business Sponsor Approved: November 2010
Nomination form re-lodged: 5th January 2011
457 form re-lodged:5th January 2011
Further processing commenced: 3rd February 2011
Further Information required:4th February 2011
Information received: 13th Febraury 2011
Nomination approved: 25th February 2011
457 approved: 25th February 2011

Leaving for sunny Perth WA: 9TH March 2011


----------



## Corina (Jan 31, 2011)

princess1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to let you know we got approved on friday the 25th Feb- just in time for my birthday- we are over the moon..
> 
> ...


Fantastic news and even better it's in time for your birthday!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Aarshu (May 23, 2014)

Hi all , I applied my 457 visa on 12 march ..I submit all my medical & insurance after 1week , further documents asked on 23 April , send on after 2 days . After that nothing response , I checke my immi ac everyday , it always same in progress . How long I have to wait for result ? it been nearly 3 monts .


----------

